# WILL I BE ABLE TO REQUEST A C SECTION??



## ELIESE (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi sorry to bother you but i have a 3 year old from ivf and i had a bad birth with him to cut it short i was pushing for 3 hours in the end they had to cut me and get him out with a ventouse, the docs said because he was 9lb and the cord was around hes neck 3 times it was a struggle to get him out, it was awful and because of this i now have a bladder & bowel prolapse.

Im now 8 weeks pregnant and wondering if i would have a good case for a c section, i have thought about this for such a long time before i got pregnant and i know its not the easy option because its major surgery but i really dont want to go through that again and cause myself further damage than i already have.

Your answers would me much appreciated.

Thanks
Eliese


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

given your history, I'm 99.9% certain you would be able to have a section this time. Your cons will go through everything with you,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## ELIESE (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi,

Thank you so much for you reply its a big weight off my mind now i know i would be able to have a section, i have a midwife appointment on thursday so i will discuss with her then.

Again many thanks.

Eliese x


----------

